# Is there a problem with the flywheel?



## ykroy (Jan 8, 2005)

I just got a new clutch installed in my 95 Maxima, after which I started noticing vibrations in the car. The vibrations can be noticed when the car is idling and they increase as I raise the engine to 1000 RPM. My gut feeling is that something is probably out of balance which is causing these vibrations, most likely a part of the clutch or flywheel. Is there any simple way to test this? Could there be any other thing causing these vibrations? Note that I was not seeing these before clutch replacement.

The mechanic who changed the clutch is not willing to agree that there could be any problem with the clutch, but is instead suggesting some problem with some sensor, which I think is very lame because the engine is not back firing or anything.

I can continue driving the car like this, but am concerned if this will damage the engine bearings fruther. Any advise will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Take it to another mechanic and have them check it out. tell them the exact same thing you told us here- you just had a clutch replaced and the vibrations weren't there before.

sounds to me like something's out of whack with the clutch or flywheel being out of balance. definitely get it checked out before it does any serious damage (this CAN ruin an engine if it's bad)..
If the original mechanic refuses to work on it, then--at minimum-- make them sign a paper stating that you brought the vibrations to them and suspected a clutch or flywheel issue after the clutch was replaced, and that they refused to look at it.

It will then make THEM liable for any further damage to the engine due to their poor workmanship. Usually that's all it takes for a mechanic to suck it up and pull the car back into the shop.


----------

